# DFSR sync stuck Server 2008 R2



## gwillinet (Jan 4, 2016)

when initiating a dfsrmig /getmigrationstate I get this status message for all 12 of my domain controllers "Waiting for initial Sync" Also "Migration has not yet reached a consistent state on all domain Controllers. State information might be stale due to AD Latency.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How many dcs in the domain and are they all replicating correctly?


----------

